# (Why) Do people here try to copy Bulb´s sound?



## yidcorer (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a question that´s been ringing in my mind for a while. I may as well have developed a bad case of intolerance towards the fact that people, in their attempts to copy the sound crafted by bands like Periphery and Tesseract and AAL, are lowering the standards for recording and creativity because, let´s face it, it all ends up sounding pretty much the same: chugged riffs on the 2 downtuned strings of your seven/eight string, Superior drum 2.0 presets, extreme compression, glitch sounds, pads going on here and there and the word (?) "Djent" being a per default tag for 60% of the threads on recording fora for guitar players.

Is my rant far from reality or is it really like I see it? Why do people want to copy a sound instead of doing their own thing and getting a mix THEY like?


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 21, 2011)

It makes people feel good. Believe it or not, a lot of people play music that sounds good to them and Bulbs tone is really cool for a lot of people.

Copying eventually leads to more creative products. You just have to be patient.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Mar 21, 2011)

because its easier for people to copy presets and patches than to come up with something original.. and on the flip side i can see it being beneficial to people just getting into recording. seeing presets that they can download and patches that everyone shares. its a nice start for someone who doesnt have the skills yet to tweak and tinker with everything.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 21, 2011)

As said above, noone starts with their own sound ,we acquire it through our influences. Pair that with a lot of the posters here being young, and in relatively uncharted water (ERGs). They may not know what to do with these yet, exploring something that has been done and 'works' is oftena good way to get your bearings. 

It has to do with growing into being a musician. It is all part of the journey really. I know I did it with Rush in my teens and bass playing.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Mar 21, 2011)

it's a combination of (1) youth, (2) trying to fit in, (3) it sounds cool to them, and (4) lack of experimentation.

while #3 might always be true, as these kids get older they'll develop appreciation for more sounds, they wont feel the need to fit in and agree with everyone on forums (maybe), and they'll experiment with more gear and find other sounds they like.

i know when i was ready to buy a nice amp and nice guitar, I bought got a mesa boogie mark III (old metallica and dream theater fan) and an esp m-i (metallica once again). It was the place I was most comfortable starting with. It happens that they are both great pieces of gear that I now appreciate on a different level, but it would be a lie if I said I didn't want to get a sound close to metallica/dream theater when I saved up the cash originally. Everyone wants to sound like their idols, but at some point they'll want to branch out with their tones. It's just the natural evolution of developing an individual sound.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 21, 2011)

I would imagine Bulb and Tosin started by copying Meshuggah and Petrucci among others first...then developed their own sound.

so you could ask them the same question.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 21, 2011)

Since I don't know who or what Bulb is, I'd say that not everyone is trying to copy that sound, or even knows what it is. 

Fact: I've also only listened on one Animals as Leader's tune one time, on YouTube. I've thought about buying that album more than once, but I never remember to do it when I'm online, and my local stores don't carry it. 

I'd also suggest that you're wallowing in an extremely tiny part of what music is available. I just bought the first Budos Band album, and it's just incredible. There's absolutely no djenting on it, or on the used Citizen Steely Dan boxed set I picked up recently. 

It seems that your question is actually, Why do people who play in one tiny genre of music all use the same genre tags? If you don't like the sameness of what you're finding, there is much more music out there to be discovered.


----------



## theclap (Mar 21, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> This is a question that´s been ringing in my mind for a while. I may as well have developed a bad case of intolerance towards the fact that people, in their attempts to copy the sound crafted by bands like Periphery and Tesseract and AAL, are lowering the standards for recording and creativity because, let´s face it, it all ends up sounding pretty much the same: chugged riffs on the 2 downtuned strings of your seven/eight string, Superior drum 2.0 presets, extreme compression, glitch sounds, pads going on here and there and the word (?) "Djent" being a per default tag for 60% of the threads on recording fora for guitar players.
> 
> Is my rant far from reality or is it really like I see it? Why do people want to copy a sound instead of doing their own thing and getting a mix THEY like?



First off, i fuckin love periphery, bulb, AAL, and messhugah. If I could narrow down my music on a day-to-day outlook, it would consist of listening to the two former self-titled cds and probably catch-33 once a day. Anyways, this topic is a natural order and progression of life. This is a cyclical topic where a few pioneers pave the way for what the general public couldnt find themselves. The general public then builds off of this new way and then it forms into something new eventually. Eventually, djent and bulb will go away, but that is up to you and us. That is why we are all here constantly recording and making mixes and practicing and writing new riffs to find that new next best thing. This takes time and preserverance.


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 21, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> I would imagine Bulb and Tosin started by copying Meshuggah and Petrucci among others first...then developed their own sound.
> 
> so you could ask them the same question.



This is what I was going to say. Half of Bulb's first tunes on soundclick were Meshuggah covers, anyways.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why does every modern classical composer copy Bach and Beethoven and all those other pioneers with them pianos, violins, violas, harps, derpdederps, big stages, reverbs, and the like?

Answer: it's not copying. It's playing what you like. People like and relate to Bulb, Meshuggah, AAL, Chimp, etc....so they play it 

/thread


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 21, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Since I don't know who or what Bulb is, I'd say that not everyone is trying to copy that sound, or even knows what it is.



Are you serious?

You have more than 1000 posts on a forum that he posts on and don't know who he is?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 22, 2011)

The same reason why a legion of shredders want to recreate Van Halen's "brown sound" in the 80s, and a heap of metalheads wanted Dimebag's "scooped sound" in the 90s. And why bulb was covering Meshuggah back then. 

We all have our influences that we're drawn to and in a sense want to recreate and live why we loved them in the first place. Of course only few of us do grow and forge a sound from our influences that we can eventually call our own. All in due time, many of the legions of djent grinders will stand out from the pack. Those are the players to watch out for. 



KingAenarion said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> You have more than 1000 posts on a forum that he posts on and don't know who he is?


 
A lot of us don't listen to djent, even with the over exposure this site is giving the word.  But I do admit to owning the Periphery album because it rules.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes but I was more reffering to the fact he's posting in the SS.org Recording Studio thread, which Bulb posts in.


----------



## AySay (Mar 22, 2011)

Why do people buy Dimebag sigs, or Kerry King marshalls or any other gear used by a famous musicians? Everyone starts imitating their idols and growing from there. Nobody sits down and creates a tone or "sound" from nothing.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess the obvious answer to your question is because they like it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2011)

Probably because they heard he posted here and got excited and then joined up 

But seriously, nothing wrong with that, like someone pointed out earlier they're just absorbing influence. It might be irratating but nobodies at fault


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 22, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> I would imagine Bulb and Tosin started by copying Meshuggah and Petrucci among others first...then developed their own sound.
> 
> so you could ask them the same question.


 This. 

And what comes to developing own sound IMO it develops on its own. If you force it, I guess the result wouldn't be as good. At least for me it would notbe. It most certainly makes you better in numerous levels if you shamelessly copy from others which ofc occurs most naturally as copying your idols. And I'm afraid that in these forums Bulb happens to be an idol for at least the 60% (propably more) of the people.


----------



## illimmigrant (Mar 22, 2011)

^^
I wouldn't say an "idol" but he certainly has set the bar for home recording guys around here. His sound has evolved so much, it's cool to see people experiment to achieve similar results. Everyone kinda starts out the same way, aiming for their current favorite sound / style. The only thing that sucks is that if you're trying to get some feedback on your recordings and the title doesn't have the words "axe-fx," "bulb" "djent" or something Periphery-related in it, you don't get a whole lotta help.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 22, 2011)

So if I come up with a trash metal song, I'm copying slayer, anthrax, etc... ?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2011)

Because bulb has achieved greatness, and everyone wants to be great.

Simple as that.

Not to be the guy that turns the thread uber-serious, but we search for love our whole lives. Be it from a significant other, or through the validation and adoration of others who recognise our achievements in a form of media such as music, we all want to be the guy who gets a pat on the back.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I picked up guitar wanting to play AC/DC songs. I tried to sound like them. then I discovered thrash. I wanted to sound like them. And after a while you have the proficiency to craft your own, but this comes from copying settings on amps and seeing what they do.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 22, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Copying eventually leads to more creative products. You just have to be patient.


 
This... While I agree attempting to sound like someone comes off as rather unoriginal and often forced, trying to immitate someone else can help you to come up with some pretty unique stuff sometimes...


----------



## synrgy (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't be half the player I am if I didn't spend so many of my teenage years trying to emulate my favorite players.

Honestly, there's nothing original under the Sun, anyway. I mean, let's get real: Without anybody going on a tangent about microtonal shit, there's only 12 notes, folks.

Obvious answer is "Because his tone is *redonkulously* good".

If it matters: I am not a 'djent' player, nor is it a sound I have any desire to recreate, but I am a big fan of Periphery, and can completely understand why many players would want to emulate that sound.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 22, 2011)

I think most of you are missing his point. There's nothing wrong with emulating your favorite players, but I can see where his question is leading: In this instance, you're not trying to dial up the same sounds and learning the ropes as you go - you're just using the same pre-sets (and, frequently, the exact same gear) as the person you're trying to emulate. You're not really learning as much as you would by trying to dial up a sound you like, because it's already there.

I learned a lot by trying to imitate Metallica and Maiden's tones when I was coming up, which made it much easier to move off in my own direction a short time later.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 22, 2011)

AySay said:


>



Uh, why on earth would I ban someone for this kind of question? This is honestly the sort of question we should see more of around here. He's certainly not trolling, even though that's what you seem to think.


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 22, 2011)

1) Bulb, Acle, Enditol, etc... were firsts in a lot of places. First "Djent", first people getting attention for using PODS, home recording, etc....

2) Bulb, Acle, and others started out doing covers and trying to sound like Meshuggah as well. Before here even existed, before they even posted clips on Soundclick, I discovered BOTH of them over at the Meshuggah or Tandjent forums. 

3) They are some of the few artists that both record at home with GOOD RESULTS, and are willing to openly talk about it and share their presets, ideas, and workflow. 


People heard their sound and went HOLY SHIT! How did you get that monster tone at home! And they saw they used PODS, and THEY bought pods. But these people didn't get the same kind of sound out of their PODS, so they asked for presets. ETC... So now we have a lot of people using the same gear, same techniques, and passing it on and on. It's kind of funny, how I've seen this forum follow the exact path of their gear and recording means over the years. (I've been registered a while before ever posting, and have actually been lurking here since the very day the forum was started. The Admin had posted on another forum looking for members, maybe the meshuggah forum?)

Point is, you make the most of what you have. You could get a good tone out of a beat up 5 string telecaster running backwards through a broken set of earphones if you work at it. Keith Richards showed us that very example. But people on this forum went POD, PODXT, PODx3, AXE FX. And I bet if I peek into some bedrooms here, I'm gonna see that same upside down smiley EQ curve on a lot of your rigs.

I think we'd see more variety and originality/experimentation if there were more people using different gear willing to talk about how they do things, and what they use. But if you're starting out, and have only a few people to learn from, imitation is inevitable.


----------



## crush_taylor (Mar 22, 2011)

I like this thread. I had a feeling for a while that I was one of the only ones not going ape shit over periphery and the 'djent' stuff and not trying to copy this new set of 'influential' guitarists. Although I do agree that it's good for people to start by emulating their favorite musicians, I just hope they evolve and start doing their own thing. Hell, Jeff Loomis is one of the main reasons I got into 7's and I'm trying to get a rhythm tone like his... I just don't intend to copy everything he does down to a T. I also don't mean to single anyone out, I know there's a ton of people on here who like the djent stuff for what it really is musically and don't give a fuck about hype.  


(oh and for the record, I was in love with Meshuggah years ago, and have the AAL and Chimp Spanner albums on itunes and heard a couple of periphery songs I liked...so it's not like I'm completely biased against them)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the reasons are well covered, mate: many people are fans of Misha and Tosin, thus wanting to emulate their idols and approximate the tones and vibe as much as possible. It is a bit boring to see a million threads containing tracks that try to approximate bulb's tone AND mix AND drum patterns, but is was already so when we had venues packing the 129182th Metallica-baby in the late 80's, or a million Pantera wannabes in the mid-90's.

Most people simply grow out of that, not because they stopped being fans (even though that does happen), but because conveying your ideas and expressiveness through someone else's approach ends up feeling like talking with your mother's voice in a way. 

These are quite influential bands, so it's normal that many will attempt to emulate their approach during their evolution process. I know that happened to me regarding DT.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 22, 2011)

i have never really heard anyone sound like Bulb. they manage the silhouette of his sound with the octave-jump on/off staccato riffs in the low riffs with some groove, but the details elude them completely, and i've never heard anything i would mistake for something that could come from Bulb.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 22, 2011)

The irony in this thread is a fucking joke.



eaeolian said:


> ...you're just using the same pre-sets (and, frequently, the exact same gear) as the person you're trying to emulate. You're not really learning as much as you would by trying to dial up a sound you like, because it's already there..



This.


----------



## Espaul (Mar 22, 2011)

I think this thread kinda applies here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/151257-karl-sanders-metal-states-trendy.html

A lot of people like following the trend. Bulb and those like him are the trend nowadays, so naturally you get copies of this. When Metallica got really big back in the days you got tons of copies. This is at least the way I see it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 22, 2011)

Espaul said:


> I think this thread kinda applies here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/151257-karl-sanders-metal-states-trendy.html
> 
> A lot of people like following the trend. Bulb and those like him are the trend nowadays, so naturally you get copies of this. When Metallica got really big back in the days you got tons of copies. This is at least the way I see it.



not to mention Korn giving birth to all the terrible nu metal that plagued the globe for YEARS


----------



## yidcorer (Mar 22, 2011)

My problem with the whole "djent" scene is that I consider it to be the reason for the lack of creativity and variety in the online recording community of guitarists (or ORCG). We´d had so many new sounds and concepts if young guitarists decided to do their own thing, find their own sound and stop trying to sound like someone else.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 22, 2011)

Djent is just the current trend. It'l fuck off soon enough.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 22, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Djent is just the current trend. It'l fuck off soon enough.



Yeah, thrash is just a stupid trend. The kids will get over it soon enough.

Oh, wait. Oops. 
Don't know if you've noticed, but young (and some old) guitarists have, do, and will always shamelessly copy the guitarists they look up. Others have pointed this out in more detail in this thread. 

In regards to the ORCG thing (is that real? I'd like to join ) I don't know what to tell you. If you can find an era where teens, or really any new players, were just constantly doing their own thing with no observable influences, I'll give you $20. The way humans learn is by building upon previous knowledge, and then using the knowledge we have to acquire more. That analogy applies to creative pursuits as well. We can only express ourselves to the best of our abilities by learning techniques or processes that have already been used to great success.


----------



## beefshoes (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't get it either. I think his tone sounds over processed to me.
This forum kisses Bulb's ass hardcore.


----------



## jarrhead (Mar 22, 2011)

Same reason I bought a Spector bass because I like Dan Briggs so much, and a GK rig because I liked a guy on youtube so much...

I enjoy it. 
It sounds good.
It's fun.


----------



## AySay (Mar 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Uh, why on earth would I ban someone for this kind of question? This is honestly the sort of question we should see more of around here. He's certainly not trolling, even though that's what you seem to think.



I wasn't serious about the ban. However, asking why people here copy Bulb's sound is stupid. It's obviously because they like it. Bulb is a prominent poster here who has popularized a certain sound. People who like that sound will copy him and buy axefx/blackmachines just like people who like metallica and buy ESPs, or people who like dream theater will buy mesa boogies.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 23, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> My problem with the whole "djent" scene is that I consider it to be the reason for the lack of creativity and variety in the online recording community of guitarists (or ORCG). We´d had so many new sounds and concepts if young guitarists decided to do their own thing, find their own sound and stop trying to sound like someone else.


 
I dont quite get how are they(I guess including me) supposed find their own sound if not by 'copying'. You can't just sit down and decide 'Hmm, How bout I start making my own sound today'. Nothing just works that way IMO. It's not like bulb is the only influence who you might have, and it sure won't be it at the end of the day. And even if it is, its nothing that one can change by deciding or forcing. 

My point is your individual style develops by, must say, copying different artists. What is the problem if one of those artists are bulb or tosin?


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 23, 2011)

I think everyone's completely missing the point of the OP, which is just making his point even stronger.

There's a fine line between "influence" and "imitation" (says the guy who rips off Pantera/Machine Head/Chimaira...), and it's frustrating to hear people not even _try _to do anything for themselves. More to the point; I think OP was approaching the subject from an AE perspective, not just a musician's, inasmuch that it's great to try something somebody else is doing, but to actually do it in the very same method and never deviate from it is quite another.

Whether you agree with his point or not, this place is saturated with clones. Not people "influenced by", but actual clones/wannabes/fanboys. Yeah they buy pods and ask for presets, but who didn't? That's not the annoying part to the OP. The annoying part is that they don't get away from that, and all they strive to achieve is to nail the exact sound of someone else, and NOT to use these presets as a "starting point" but just to actually *yoink* someone else's shit.

If they're happy with that then fuckin a, who am I to moan about it. We all wonder how someone did something, especially if it impacts us in a certain way. But it _is_ a display of a huge lack of creativity, imagination, drive, and capability.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 23, 2011)

Show me someone who's been writing truly inspired and original music from their first track, with only a few years of experience playing altogether, while not showing obvious influence from a particular artist and I'll show you someone who is still copying Bulb's sound after a year or so of recording.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 23, 2011)

Now you're missing _my_ point.
Everyone gets influenced by everyone, I said that right off the bat. The ONLY way you can get started is to see how other people have done it. But it's this style in particular, this niche or whatever you want to call it, that seems to feel a bit more overdone and saturated than anything else in the home recording fraternity. This one in particular. And because it's quite a one-dimensional sound, and can sort of _only_ be achieved with a few select techniques and equipment, it's instantly recognisable and uninspiring.

Line 6 gear has more than one amp model, you know?  That's what I think the OP is getting at. In other words: Bulb is not the only person out there to use as your influence, but it just seems that people are doing it because they know they can find his presets.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 23, 2011)

I nailed a good tone with spinal puppet instead of big bottom,should i get rocked in public?


----------



## Quax (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe they don't even try to be innovative or original, they just want to blow out some stuff that sounds good to them and if "good" means "bulb's tone" to them and there are presets to achieve that tone, why is that wrong? Not everyone has to be the next Beethoven.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesus fuckin H Christ... It's not "wrong". Nobody ever claimed that it was "wrong" or "bad". The OP made a good point that everyone got on their high horse about, so I was trying to break it down into terms that didn't make people get so unnecessarily defensive, but I should've known better than to have an opinion around here ...

It's got nothing to do with being innovative. It's simply to do with someone posing a question and mulling over a thought about a very saturated, very tiresome niche that everyone seems to be gravitating towards at the moment. And rather than have that thought simply answered or pondered over, he got shit and I found that annoying.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 23, 2011)

To be fair I wasn't referring to you.

Honestly the majority of people I know that even do 'remotely djent' stuff don't use the Big Bottom, and really, Bulb doesn't give much insight into how he uses his tones at all, we all know the presets on Toontrack aren't what he used for the album, and that he EQ'd the shit out his Pod preset, but never mentions how, so people are put into a poistion to find production tips and progression elsewhere, I know because I've been there. 

I'm just saying, everyone's gotta start somewhere, and 9/10 times it's going to suck, no matter what genre, or artist they copy. So really, who cares at all? 

Honestly the judging of the posters in the Recording Studio is really annoying, especially when we have such good contributors to that section like yourself (Mattayus.)





Mattayus said:


> Jesus fuckin H Christ... It's not "wrong". Nobody ever claimed that it was "wrong" or "bad". The OP made a good point that everyone got on their high horse about, so I was trying to break it down into terms that didn't make people get so unnecessarily defensive, but I should've known better than to have an opinion around here ...



I think he meant more towards some of the other posts in this thread that seem to give the impression that it is wrong.

Err herm..



> (Why) Do people *here *try to copy Bulb´s sound


 


ChainsawVsGod said:


> Djent is just the current trend. It'l fuck off soon enough.


----------



## aldengb (Mar 23, 2011)

People copy Bulb because he is good at what he does, and a lot of people love that tone, that style of production, that idea of building a reputation from scratch. People look up to him because he was a nice enough guy to share some of that knowledge and experience with the rest of us.

If copying tones/using presets allows people to create and record music that they are happy with then that's a good thing. These people will eventually have to deviate from this and find their own sound if they want to pursue production in the same fashion, or they will fall to the sidelines like the rest. 

Sure, they aren't learning a whole lot (which can potentially be frustrating for those who are trying hard to be set apart), but people have been making bad/unoriginal music for the longest time... at least these presets allow people to share their music in a presentable way. Not everyone actually cares that much for making a life out of production, they just want to make and share music (regardless of how 'good' people think it is). So therefore... there isn't really a problem in my opinion. No one is actually losing out.

I use the Big Bottom Line6 amp because I heard Bulbs tone and thought (that is exactly what I've been looking for in a tone). I got EZdrummer because I loved his earlier drums and wanted to learn to mix them. I then got Superior after watching videos of him explaining the benefits of the software. No one can sell things to you like the people you admire. A lot of people admire Bulb, and there's plenty of reason to.

He has helped me become a better producer and all I've ever been able to do to thank him is shake his hand, and find my own sound. That's power, man.

I'm sure everyone can admit to having something or someone to thank for a big step forward. For some of us, that is Misha.

/cleans nose.


----------



## Quax (Mar 23, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> Jesus fuckin H Christ... It's not "wrong". Nobody ever claimed that it was "wrong" or "bad". The OP made a good point that everyone got on their high horse about, so I was trying to break it down into terms that didn't make people get so unnecessarily defensive, but I should've known better than to have an opinion around here ...
> 
> It's got nothing to do with being innovative. It's simply to do with someone posing a question and mulling over a thought about a very saturated, very tiresome niche that everyone seems to be gravitating towards at the moment. And rather than have that thought simply answered or pondered over, he got shit and I found that annoying.


Okay, I got that wrong, sorry.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 23, 2011)

For me, it's the fact that he was once one of us (and still is, just very good at it)

A bedroom musician, with idols, and dreams, with a want to create, and like us he had clear inspiration in the beginning, but quickly grew his own sound, and got to where he is today.

From a production standpoint, I guess I used to look up solely to him, while basing a lot of my 'musical' and 'creative' inspiration from other artists, growing up on thrash. (Which reminds me of another thing, the attitude by _some people _towards those who like 'djent' seems to be that they never have or will like any other type of music, which really annoys me.)

Point is, you have to start somewhere, I'd rather this place welcome aspiring producers/engineers trying to learn the way sound works, and how to mix and arrange songs by starting out with some music, that by the definition of other more experienced posters, is sub-par, than a bunch of people with the attitude of 'I can never get better, I'm a terrible player, I would love to record but it sounds hard, not enough time on my hands." etc.

I think we forget that songwriting is a skill that you refine over years and years, and that the teenagers/young adults that come here posting djent/core/whatever songs are working on that, and that there are probably thousands of touring musicians that lack arrangement skills they'd build from such a style.

/Rant.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry for the douche post  didn't mean it to come off all pissy


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 23, 2011)

To reiterate in a less dickheaded way - I think it is frustrating, as someone just pointed out, to see people only approach things from one angle. I've done what some would refer to as "djent", and it was really fun, but for me it felt like I was forcing it so I just stuck with what was natural. Trying your hand at something is really good, both as a musician and from the production stand point, but for a lot of kids it almost feels like they haven't even thought of anything else, because it's the easy option to 'get noticed'.

I don't know exactly _why_ I find that frustrating, but I do. I think maybe because I think there is so much more potential in music, and more to the point - metal - and to hear the same stuff over and over wherever I turn really wears ya down, particularly when it's a half-arsed mimic. I'm by no means one of these anti-djent people, and I think those who are are just trying too hard to be awesome, but it is annoying when everyone is doing the same uninspired chugga-chugga-bwooaaaahhhh.



Prydogga said:


> I think he meant more towards some of the other posts in this thread that seem to give the impression that it is wrong.
> 
> Err herm..



Yeah point seen, I think this forum has got a stigma of producing crappy music lately, in the opinion of other forums, and that's not really fair. Ironically though I think this niche is partly to blame, so while OP shouldn't have directly pinpointed this place (because it's happening everywhere) it is still a valid question. A shame though, cos there are some fuckin sick musos and producers on here!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> My problem with the whole "djent" scene is that I consider it to be the reason for the lack of creativity and variety in the online recording community of guitarists (or ORCG). We´d had so many new sounds and concepts if young guitarists decided to do their own thing, find their own sound and stop trying to sound like someone else.


 
People can be unoriginal in a lot of other ways... If I copied a bunch of underground artists of ANY genre that no one knew and tried to market it to the mainstream it would come off as original, but is it?

It's not the music's fault... It's *some* of the ppl making it that make it boring. My advice: DONT LISTEN TO THOSE PPL


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 23, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> I don't know exactly _why_ I find that frustrating, but I do. I think maybe because I think there is so much more potential in music, and more to the point - metal - and to hear the same stuff over and over wherever I turn really wears ya down, particularly when it's a half-arsed mimic. I'm by no means one of these anti-djent people, and I think those who are are just trying too hard to be awesome, but it is annoying when everyone is doing the same uninspired chugga-chugga-bwooaaaahhhh.



Again, to relate it back to myself, I heard myself doing this only this time last year, and I've since then grown my ability to both hear what my own writing is like, and develop into 'song-writing' and not 'riff-writing'

I think most would go through a similar process, granted they stick at it.



> Yeah point seen, I think this forum has got a stigma of producing crappy music lately, in the opinion of other forums, and that's not really fair. Ironically though I think this niche is partly to blame, so while OP shouldn't have directly pinpointed this place (because it's happening everywhere) it is still a valid question. A shame though, cos there are some fuckin sick musos and producers on here!



I could list many, and would on request


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 23, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> People can be unoriginal in a lot of other ways... If I copied a bunch of underground artists of ANY genre that no one knew and tried to market it to the mainstream it would come off as original, but is it?
> 
> It's not the music's fault... It's *some* of the ppl making it that make it boring. My advice: DONT LISTEN TO THOSE PPL





Prydogga said:


> Again, to relate it back to myself, I heard myself doing this only this time last year, and I've since then grown my ability to both hear what my own writing is like, and develop into 'song-writing' and not 'riff-writing'
> 
> I think most would go through a similar process, granted they stick at it.



But again, 'originality' isn't the argument here I don't think. It's 'variety'. I think it's because ONE style and one style only is being mimicked constantly at the moment, and that makes it frustrating to sift through the stuff to listen to.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 23, 2011)

Very true, although I'd have to say when I frequent the Recording Studio (Which, as you can see, 8000 posts in less than 2 years, is A LOT) I rarely come across a bunch of songs doing exactly the same style, although I guess I only look for titles that appeal to me. 

But as far as the experienced or even journeyman posters in the Recording Section go, I'd have to say there's a _very _open variety of styles, in fact djent seems to be one of the lesser factors involved.


----------



## Variant (Mar 23, 2011)

I go to great extents to create my own sound... but on the other hand, I have downloaded Bulb's patch... Can't hurt to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> But again, 'originality' isn't the argument here I don't think. It's 'variety'. I think it's because ONE style and one style only is being mimicked constantly at the moment, and that makes it frustrating to sift through the stuff to listen to.


 
lack of originality means there's no variation from what you're used to hearing... in other words... if there's no variety then that means everyone is doing the same thing which makes it unoriginal since we've heard it before... a lot... 

semantics... let's just let them be, okay?

at any rate, i know what you mean and i don't see what's so new about this concept. it's been happening since the first time someone had a favorite guitarist. we're just in a community full of ppl with a common interest and if something is popular within that community guess what...? you're gonna hear about it. c'est la vie, no?

how someone else chooses to make their music *should* have no affect on you unless you intend to use this information as inspiration of some sort. it certainly shouldn't be bringing you down. time spent hatin' is time that could have been spent making music.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry dude but hatred is what inspires me to make music, it's what me and my music are about, in an absolute nutshell 

Semantics indeed man, you can't make 'originality' and 'variety' mean the same thing by changing the context. I mean it how I meant it. It's the constant lack of variety that I'm getting at.

Sure, of course there have been "movements" of metal through the era's, that's what makes an era... an era! but you HAVE to admit that this is one of the only 'overnight' sensations, the only one I can really name anyway. I guess you could blame the internet for that. Thanks to the nature of it you do tend to get much faster international homogenisation within fraternities. But even that considered, it seems to be so much more 'niche-y' than anything that's come before it. It's so specific


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

Internet is definitely a catalyst. It lets more ppl realize they like the sound more quickly. Nu Metal kinda seemed like an overnight sensation to me as well. And a lot of cool shit came out of that even though a lot of those bands made me wanna jab dull pencils through my ear sockets... 

A lot of aspects of this "djent" phenomenon, to me, seem to have evolved from the nu-metal sensation of yester-decade (what?!)... 

Ppl bitched about the lack of complexity in nu-metal... It's just down tuned chugging... I'd say what Meshuggah done is far more complex than what say a Korn or Limp Bizkit could have produced and ppl still say it's just down tuned chugging... I'm not arguing in favor or against it by any means. I'm just pointing out that no matter what ppl just don't seem to be happy. And often they spend more time bitching about things they don't like than enjoying the things they do. 

Moreover... Everyone else trying to sound the same only makes it easier for YOU to stand out. WIN.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 23, 2011)

Totally agreed, but I would even go as far to say that nu-metal had a lot more variety in it than this genre does. Disturbed and Korn for example sound drastically different, completely worlds apart, but they are considered to be the same genre. Maybe this genre will span out as it gets older, but at the moment they all sound fuckin identical


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> Totally agreed, but I would even go as far to say that nu-metal had a lot more variety in it than this genre does. Disturbed and Korn for example sound drastically different, completely worlds apart, but they are considered to be the same genre. Maybe this genre will span out as it gets older, but at the moment they all sound fuckin identical


 
Damn. Good point. 

I think it's like you said... Once ppl get the idea they'll get just as bored with it as the ppl listening have and will begin to branch out. But the "genre" is still kind of young and I think some ppl may still just be "figuring it out."


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 23, 2011)

Gotta disagree on them all sounding identical, I guess I'd say the same about nu-metal, that all sounds the same to me.


----------



## yidcorer (Mar 23, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Gotta disagree on them all sounding identical, I guess I'd say the same about nu-metal, that all sounds the same to me.



You can´t put Limp Bizkit, Korn and Linkin Park in the same bag. Those were the major weights in the scene and they don´t sound like each other. The only thing they share in common is their inhuman levels of suck.

It´s like Sikth and Messhugah and who knows which other band influenced "djent" guitarists. The icons don´t sound like each other. The copycats do.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 23, 2011)

Can I ask for some clarification? Who -- exactly -- are we talking about, anyway?

In terms of bands who have any level of measurable success, I can only think of a small hand full who could be considered part of the 'djent' thing, and I wouldn't say that any of them sound the same at all.

Now, if we're talking about the tons of bedroom dudes who most of the World outside of a few internet forums will never hear, see, think or care about, then really, what's the big deal?

Dollars to donuts there are STILL more 15 year olds out there in the World trying to play Stairway or Eruption than there are those who are trying to play Zyglrox. IMHO, anyway.

*edit* Also, worth noting, I bought a JCM 900 when I was in high school. If I'm honest with myself, I bought it because that's what Dave Navarro used, and at the time he was the guy I wanted to sound like. Less than a year later I was over it, and I sold it. It's the circle of guitar adolescence.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 23, 2011)

I have no problem with those who copy his style and settings. My solution is not replying to their threads. If someone is bothered by the clones out there, post your own music. I'd love to hear something different. *edit* (I just posted a song and it is not djent)

Just an idea. Can we have a required format for the thread title if you are posting a song? Genre / Song Title / Equipment Used 
This would help people determine if it is something they might be interested in.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

s_the_fallen said:


> I have no problem with those who copy his style and settings. My solution is not replying to their threads. If someone is bothered by the clones out there, post your own music. I'd love to hear something different.


 
You win. Where do I send the prize?


----------



## drmosh (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahem...
Fuzzy Mittens by DrMosh on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
To Canonise by DrMosh on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Raw by DrMosh on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
INTET by DrMosh on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Ahem...
> Fuzzy Mittens by DrMosh on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> To Canonise by DrMosh on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> Raw by DrMosh on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> INTET by DrMosh on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


 
I guess this thread is kind of an obvious queue to plug your own music since we're all essentially being called out. 

Nice stuff, man.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 23, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You win. Where do I send the prize?


Just send it to my paypal account.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 23, 2011)

the unoriginal clone type stuff just serves to accentuate any original and new sounds.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> the unoriginal clone type stuff just serves to accentuate any original and new sounds.


 
Yup.

It's not the "icons" that sound the same... It's the copy cats. I thought that's how you sort them out. 

Moreover... If a bunch of ppl weren't trying to emulate them, they wouldn't be what they are.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 23, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> You can´t put Limp Bizkit, Korn and Linkin Park in the same bag. Those were the major weights in the scene and they don´t sound like each other. The only thing they share in common is their inhuman levels of suck.
> 
> It´s like Sikth and Messhugah and who knows which other band influenced "djent" guitarists. The icons don´t sound like each other. The copycats do.



I'd put Korn Limp Bizkit and Linkin Park in the exact same bag. Remember to look outside the box, not your subjective standing point.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 23, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Yeah, thrash is just a stupid trend. The kids will get over it soon enough.
> 
> Oh, wait. Oops.
> Don't know if you've noticed, but young (and some old) guitarists have, do, and will always shamelessly copy the guitarists they look up. Others have pointed this out in more detail in this thread.
> ...



Oh dear. Another djent faboy. What are you here responding to me for. You should be off writing some br00tal polymeters in 31/32.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 23, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Oh dear. Another djent faboy. What are you here responding to me for. You should be off writing some br00tal polymeters in 31/32.



That's by far the least mature argument I've ever seen.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 23, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> That's by far the least mature argument I've ever seen.



Basically, to me Djent is just bad music. Most of it just sounds the same. Most of it has some crappy vocalist who sounds like an angsty teenager. Periphery for example. Sounds so damn emo. And they do the crabcore thing on that video. Probably gonna get flamed beyond all recognition for that comment from the fanboys.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 23, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Basically, to me Djent is just bad music. Most of it just sounds the same. Most of it has some crappy vocalist who sounds like an angsty teenager. Periphery for example. Sounds so damn emo. And they do the crabcore thing on that video. Probably gonna get flamed beyond all recognition for that comment from the fanboys.



That basically didn't make your argument any stronger. But as the most mature and non-emo non-kid around, you get that, right?



E: As I did some research on the forum, I can see you're a Meshuggah fan (or at least 'would like to learn some'), so how come you hate djent?


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 23, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> That basically didn't make your argument any stronger. But as the most mature and non-emo kid around, you get that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> E: As I did some research on the forum, I can see you're a Meshuggah fan, so how come you hate djent?



I don't hate it. In my opinion, it is bad. The bands I have heard, I do not like. I find them all very uncreative and boring. And as I said, the vocalists tend to sound like angsty teenagers. I think I've received 3 bad reputations (so far) for my opinions on this thread. Not that I expected any different, on a 7 string forum.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 23, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Not that I expected any different, on a 7 string forum.



Hold on there, junior. I just gave you a warning. Next time's a nap, especially if you tar all 7 string players with this brush again.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 23, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> I don't hate it. In my opinion, it is bad. The bands I have heard, I do not like. I find them all very uncreative and boring. And as I said, the vocalists tend to sound like angsty teenagers. I think I've received 3 bad reputations (so far) for my opinions on this thread. Not that I expected any different, on a 7 string forum.


You're getting negged, not because you're offering opinions, but because you're being inflammatory and condescending.


ChainsawVsGod said:


> 1. Basically, to me Djent is just bad music. Most of it just sounds the same.
> 2. Most of it has some crappy vocalist who sounds like an angsty teenager. Periphery for example.
> 3. Sounds so damn emo. And they do the crabcore thing on that video.
> 4. Probably gonna get flamed beyond all recognition for that comment from the fanboys.


1. Nothing wrong here, everyone has opinions.
2. A little inflammatory, but not bad, and I agree with the angsty vocals ruining otherwise good bands.
3. "Sounds so damn emo."  
4. And here's where you seal the deal by basically saying that you're right and anyone who disagrees with you is just a fanboy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 23, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> I don't hate it. In my opinion, it is bad. The bands I have heard, I do not like. I find them all very uncreative and boring. And as I said, the vocalists tend to sound like angsty teenagers. I think I've received 3 bad reputations (so far) for my opinions on this thread. Not that I expected any different, on a 7 string forum.



It's not of your opinions, but for the way you express it. Calling people (even unnamed ones i.e. singers) angsty teenagers and emos AND argumenting someone with a plain flame is the reason for your neg rep. (BTW, I never gave you one.)


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 23, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> You're getting negged, not because you're offering opinions, but because you're being inflammatory and condescending.
> 
> 1. Nothing wrong here, everyone has opinions.
> 2. A little inflammatory, but not bad, and I agree with the angsty vocals ruining otherwise good bands.
> ...



Your right. I have been pretty rude and inflammatory. I apologize. I was still angry from a previous thread where someone really pissed me off. I'm not normally this immature. This bloody negative rep is gonna follow me around now. Pretty annoyin. Think I've got about 6 now.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 23, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Your right. I have been pretty rude and inflammatory. I apologize. I was still angry from a previous thread where someone really pissed me off. I'm not normally this immature. This bloody negative rep is gonna follow me around now. Pretty annoyin. Think I've got about 6 now.



+1.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 23, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Your right. I have been pretty rude and inflammatory. I apologize. I was still angry from a previous thread where someone really pissed me off. I'm not normally this immature. This bloody negative rep is gonna follow me around now. Pretty annoyin. Think I've got about 6 now.


 S'all good, shit happens.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 24, 2011)

@ChainsawVsGod-

I'm sure you'll be excited to find out that I'm more of a deathcore fanboy than djent. Do with that what you will.

Back to the OT though, something I think is worth some thought is why this mysterious ORCG is so fixated on djent/tech prog metalcore/whatever. I certainly have no problem with it, but that's not really what I'm getting at.

Like I just said, I come from a deathcore perspective, and I don't see too many beginner or amateur guitarists actually caring about getting better gear and recording stuff. If djent causes a wave of young folk like myself to learn something about good gear, and more importantly recording techniques, shouldn't we in a roundabout way be congratulating Bulb and everyone else who shares their music?


----------



## Explorer (Mar 24, 2011)

You know, while this thread has been evolving, I've been thinking about all those players over the years who have admired Hendrix.

And Clapton.

Michael Hedges.

Rick Derringer.

Eric Johnson.

Steve Vai.

Robin Trower.

Larry Carlton.

Yngwie Malsteen.

Eddie Van Halen.

I remember hearing an interview with B.B King, about him hearing some kid who was an excellent blues player, but the guy got involved in all that psychedelic shit, and wound up dead eventually. Everyone has to start somewhere, and although Jimmy James eventually went somewhere completely unexpected, the fact is that Hendrix was still a great blues player. 

So, there are people who want to emulate their heroes, huh? There are all kinds of people who spend time in websites to find out how to emulate the sound of the Edge, or of David Gilmour, and who post reviews of gear to exactly duplicate such.

Everyone has to start somewhere. I don't think that anyone here is able to say, I learned guitar in a complete vacuum, and I came up with a completely new style! 

Geez, I remember how I learned guitar. I learned the basic chords, then a few barre chords, then I woodshed on Rush's "2112," and then I learned chords by ear from the piano playing on Steely Dan albums. (That's true. I probably can't name half of what these chords are, but I know how they fit together and flow. I would never have learned how to play this stuff if Fagen and company hadn't gone there first, even if it was originally on a different instrument.)

I just feel that it's worth mentioning that very few of us learn to play in a complete vacuum. For those who feel that kids are copying their heroes too closely, I'd love to hear what those people developed without ever learning material from any other players. I'm ready to be amazed.

Otherwise, I have to wonder... what is the point of complaining about this? That some of us took the correct path because we knew when to quit the emulation, and that others didn't toe that obviously correct line? 

I like what I like, and listen to it and play it. To say that someone else is wrong to like what they like musically seems just a little bit foolish. If you're looking for musical variety, then look for groups like the Beatles. Only seven years in total, and look at how varied their material was! How drab metal looks in comparison, no?

----

Ah, kids with their earnest ideas... how cute! They're young, but eventually they'll learn....


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 11, 2011)

I think that all that needs to be said has been said, we all emulate our idols, hoping to use their influences to create something new and unqiue, or maybe just be able to play like them. Either way it isn't a good thing, or a bad thing, its just peoples personal taste.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 11, 2011)

There's a lot of young guys and beginners on this site. When you're starting out, it's perfectly healthy to take after your heroes and favorite players. These dudes are inspired by Bulb's music and some of their earliest accomplishments are recordings that sound convincingly like his material. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Apr 11, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> This is a question that´s been ringing in my mind for a while. I may as well have developed a bad case of intolerance towards the fact that people, in their attempts to copy the sound crafted by bands like Periphery and Tesseract and AAL, are lowering the standards for recording and creativity because, let´s face it, it all ends up sounding pretty much the same: chugged riffs on the 2 downtuned strings of your seven/eight string, Superior drum 2.0 presets, extreme compression, glitch sounds, pads going on here and there and the word (?) "Djent" being a per default tag for 60% of the threads on recording fora for guitar players.
> 
> Is my rant far from reality or is it really like I see it? Why do people want to copy a sound instead of doing their own thing and getting a mix THEY like?


 
I think that why it makes some people a bit pissy is the fact that it came from one person. Bulb made that tone really bite people's imaginations, and thus a new trend was born. It's the equivalent of the Drop A tuning. Everyone listened to Acacia Strain and Oceano and they were like "OMFG ITS SO HEAVY LULZ I NEED TO TRY THIS" and thus many more bands like this were born. It's a trend, more will come along, you just have to roll with it and do what you do. Djent is awfully a lot like metalcore - it just has a catchy theme to it.


----------



## thedrummerkid (Apr 11, 2011)

Iheartmidgetbooty said:


> Djent is awfully a lot like metalcore - it just has a catchy theme to it.


It's that tasty groove.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The same reason why a legion of shredders want to recreate Van Halen's "brown sound" in the 80s, and a heap of metalheads wanted Dimebag's "scooped sound" in the 90s. And why bulb was covering Meshuggah back then.
> 
> We all have our influences that we're drawn to and in a sense want to recreate and live why we loved them in the first place. Of course only few of us do grow and forge a sound from our influences that we can eventually call our own. All in due time, many of the legions of djent grinders will stand out from the pack. Those are the players to watch out for.
> 
> ...


 

 You beat me to it... what's new about chasing tone??? Like you said everyone wanted EVHs sound in the 80's and 90's. It was about having mids... then it became about Dimebag... about scooping mids... Drop D was huge... then Korn and 7-strings... and now its detuned 7's and 8's... music evolves... music copies... how many guitarists want to sound different than their 'heroes'? Fuck I have a Peavey Wolfgang collection and 5150 amps... but I rarely play that style now 20 years later... I've evolved... I was looking at replacing one of my baby's EVH customs with BKPs... you know... so I can sound like everyone else now lol.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 11, 2011)

Explorer said:


> You know, while this thread has been evolving, I've been thinking about all those players over the years who have admired Hendrix.


 
This reminded me of a quote from Jeff Beck during his Hall of Fame induction / 25th anniversary performance... when he introduced Buddy Guy and said something along the lines of, for all you Hendrix fans, this was the man that influenced him... and damn if he didn't wail at 70 (?) 'like' Hendrix.

Jimi Hendrix: Heaven is lying at Buddy Guys feet while listening to him play guitar.
<SUP></SUP>
Jeff Beck: "Geez, you cant forget Buddy Guy. He transcended blues and started becoming theater. It was high art, kind of like drama theater when he played, you know. He was playing behind his head long before Hendrix. I once saw him throw the guitar up in the air and catch it in the same chord."

We all have our 'heroes' we want to sound like... nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Zand3 (Apr 11, 2011)

The fact that people are angry because Bulb is inspiring many people to make similar sounding music kind of annoys me. People seem to forget that once someone starts to write a song it is fully theirs, as it came from their soul, or their unique creative self. Just because Bulb started what we think of as the 'Bulb' sound, it doesn't mean it could not have come from any one of his fans before him. The music that comes from us is based on who we are, and we are all different, but you'll always find people with similarities to you, that's why we have friends who like the same music as us, and when someone decides that they like Bulb's music, it's because it resonates with something that was already inside of them, not something that they discovered and decided to steal for themselves. 

If someone truly feels unoriginal after writing a song that sounds like Bulb, then clearly they didn't write it from the soul and their own tastes, and what happened with Mattayus will simply occur where they won't feel true to it, and will simply push it aside as a learning experience (the time it takes for this occur may vary, I'm sure). If someone writes a song that is true to them, it is still allowed to sound Djenty if that's what resonates from inside that person, and no one is allowed to judge someone for their creative soul, even if it resonates with similar things as someone who happened to create a lot of music first.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 11, 2011)

What eaeolian said: Imitating a tone without the gear said tone is comprised of is a good way to develope your own expressive tone from your fingers.

But what the OP is referring to can be explained easily:

They're douchebags. This is the kind of thing that makes me HATE Djent fans but not the bands themselves...I don't listen to Periphery, Animals as Leaders or Tesseract but I can guarantee I'll find their fans to be total dickbag fanboys.


----------



## jats (Jan 6, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> I would imagine Bulb and Tosin started by copying Meshuggah and Petrucci among others first...then developed their own sound.
> 
> so you could ask them the same question.



this should have ended the thread.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 6, 2012)

jats said:


> this should have ended the thread.



You seriously bumped this to say that


----------



## FireInside (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## friendforafoe (Jan 6, 2012)

Asking why people try to copy Bulb&#8217;s sound is like asking why do we all have seven strings &#8230; Actually, no, it&#8217;s not, but my point is that there&#8217;s usually a method behind the madness. When something that was once new and exciting such as &#8220;djent&#8221; (which I thought it was called progressive metal, but whatevers) becomes popular, aspiring musicians follow because of market saturation. Not necessarily because it&#8217;s the new &#8220;it&#8221; item and it makes the monies (however, some people DO follow whatever is popular >cough< Attack Attack >cough cough<), but because it&#8217;s over-played and it&#8217;s almost like a domino effect of emulation because the music scene typically latches on to a given genre/sub-genre for a spell, then it moves on (i.e. nu-metal to metalcore to now djent). But what&#8217;s wrong with djent though? Technically, it&#8217;s impressive &#8230; more so than standard metal music imho, even if the tagline of &#8220;djent&#8221; has become almost a meme. The front-runners of the scene have been playing with some of the greats such as Meshuggah and Dream Theater &#8230; they&#8217;re doing something right. I realize I&#8217;m more rambling now (probably because this coffee hasn&#8217;t kicked in yet) so apologies for that. Specifically why people come here to the recording forums &#8230; Misha posts here, he uses seven strings, and you&#8217;re on a seven string forum. What&#8217;s a popular genre/subgenre/whatever that uses seven strings? Djent. Who&#8217;s one of the most popular bands in that category? Periphery. Who&#8217;s in Periphery? Misha? What does Misha use? 7-string guitars. What kind of forum is this? A seven string forum &#8230; now this cycle repeats infinitely and I could keep typing, but you guys get the point 

Going back to emulating Bulb, you have to look at where it began with him. He was essentially a bedroom musician, recording with affordable gear, making music (or even covering music) that was pretty good quality. He used to post to numerous forums such as this one and when people who had the same gear or could tangibly achieve the same results in an affordable manner saw his posts/songs, it became a gateway into making quality recordings. Of course people would want to try and copy that because it was available. Unfortunately, because the advice and presets were so abundant and human nature is to often take the simple route with quicker results, people would try to directly emulate the sound, even if that meant ripping the tones and presets from these mixes. I&#8217;m not going to lie, back in 2005-06 I was in a rut with recording. 

My bands and personal music at the time were metalcore/progressive metal/hardcore/insertcorehere and once I was introduced to Misha and his music, my creative juices got flowing (no homo) and because where I was music/production wise, of course I asked him for advice and tips. Of course I snagged his tone and used it because he had that sound I had been looking for. Granted, this was before this style became what it is now, but the amount of stuff I learned just from using his Big Bottom tone and mixing tips was insane. Me personally, I have a bad habit of taking on too much and usually take the most difficult path (which I find yields better and more rewarding results), but I took the presets, tones, etc and learned from them and over time eventually honed my own sound, made my own tones, my own presets, etc etc. I branched off of emulating and became more about progressing my own abilities. Granted, that&#8217;s my own story and I can&#8217;t speak for the forum, but like I said, it&#8217;s easier to copy than to create unfortunately and until people realize experimentation and practicing with your own &#8220;sound&#8221; is better in the long run, we&#8217;ll be hearing more clones for a while.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 6, 2012)

Edit: Didn't notice the big bump.


----------



## jats (Jan 9, 2012)

FUCK. sorry I should have payed closer attention. It was near the top of the page and I didn't check the last comment.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 9, 2012)

how did you even find this thread O_O


----------



## friendforafoe (Jan 9, 2012)

Sonuva ... I didn't even realize this was an old thread ... I would have kept my mouth shut had I known


----------



## the unbearable (Jan 9, 2012)

this thread is so thoroughly entertaining.... i find myself saying that a lot... i love this damn place...


----------



## Psyy (Jan 9, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> What eaeolian said: Imitating a tone without the gear said tone is comprised of is a good way to develope your own expressive tone from your fingers.
> 
> But what the OP is referring to can be explained easily:
> 
> They're douchebags. This is the kind of thing that makes me HATE Djent fans but not the bands themselves...I don't listen to Periphery, Animals as Leaders or Tesseract but I can guarantee I'll find their fans to be total dickbag fanboys.




I appreciate your effort to paint all of us who enjoy listening to the three said band as dickbag fanboys. I could think of all death metal fans to be neanderthal-ish apes who care more about how br00tal a band is than its ability to compose a song of merit, but I don't. Try to be a little less general in your statements.

EDIT: Holy hell this is an old thread.


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2012)

Psyy said:


> I appreciate your effort to paint all of us who enjoy listening to the three said band as dickbag fanboys. I could think of all death metal fans to be neanderthal-ish apes who care more about how br00tal a band is than its ability to compose a song of merit, but I don't. Try to be a little less general in your statements.
> 
> EDIT: Holy hell this is an old thread.



Yep.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------

